# We lost another fishing spot



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

As you may or may not know, the Navy took control of Ft. Story from the Army last year. 

Well, I went to fish there today. The guard said only those with a military I-D can fish there anymore. The public can only enter to visit the Cape Henry lighthouse now. 

Another prime fishing location no longer available to the public. Under Army control, the public could fish the rock jetties until dusk and the Harbor Master's house until 10pm. 

Virginia Coastal Access Now has been working to keep public access on the base. If you're not a member yet, please join the fight.


----------



## luvcabrera (Oct 17, 2004)

Join the service and fish there all you want. I do not agree with public access to military bases. Call me biased as I am a retired salt. Uncle Sam wants you.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

In todays world, I completely agree with forbidden public access to ANY military installment. It's sad that its how its become. Even at Damneck its pretty accessible from either the beach or the woods.... for anyone brave enough to go that route and/or mess with ANYONE on that base, haha.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

luvcabrera said:


> join the service and fish there all you want. I do not agree with public access to military bases. Call me biased as i am a retired salt. Uncle sam wants you.


Great idea. 

That's just what I'll do. 

I'll join the Navy just so I can fish Ft. Story - a place civilians have fished for years when it was run by the Army. 

Wish I had the brains to think of that myself.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Befriending someone that could sponsor you on is probably the easiest.  (or is that out of the question, too?)

Btw, I fished there on Friday and didnt really know what to expect. Those rocks were pretty intimidating with the waves crashing on them and thinking how in the world I would land a sizable fish safely. Next time I go, id be more than happy to bring someone with me.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I guess ya'll don't want anyone on base to visit the lighthouse either.

Or is that OK?

Because the Navy is still allowing John Q. Public to visit Cape Henry Light. 

No, the public can't fish ... but they can still get on base to visit the beacon. 

At least for now ... .


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

We aren't talking about Langley, Oceana, or NOB here. Ft. Story is like Ft. Monroe use to be, it is of more historic than military importance. There are no $130 million dollar jets or nuclear subs there. A base like Ft. Story should be open to the tax payers that fund it. Just my opinion though, the military and former military might feel differently but they did not lose a fishing hole.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

yeah I kinda agree with Islander. If you are going to let one group of people in (the Light house group), then why not the fisherman that pay taxes as well? Why be partial? It's either all or none. To the retired "salt", no offense but I'm sure that some of these folks here have served their time in the military such as myself. It's not for everyone to do the 20 years in like some. There are enough spaces limited to fisherman as is.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I understand why you guys would be angry about it, and I dont expect anyone to agree with my opinions about it. I some how looked over it, but I dont agree with letting the public on even to just see the light tower. Doesnt make sense to let one group and not the other. There is a lot of "important" equipment on that base that some of you might not know about, not to mention service men/women and their families that live there. Like I said, its a shame that the "good" public (fishermen/taxpayers) has to be punished, but what can you do now? Bitching about it isnt going to open it back up.


----------



## Burnsie (Jul 20, 2009)

Since the Navy took over, the base is being used a lot more for training that it was when the Army had control. Look at any of the local news outlets in the past few months and you will see. 

I'm stuck in between on how I feel about it. Do I wish that we had access to a prime fishing spot? Yes. Do I think we should safe guard all of our troops and military property to the best extent possible. Yes. 

I have a lot of friends and family in the different branches and I would rather know they are safe than allow everyone to have access to the base. 

Also, there are plenty of military folks on this forum. Team up and hit the beach together. 

-B


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Virginia Coastal Access Now is working on this and has sent a letter to the Navy over two months ago asking them to reconsider their decision. Actually, we saw this coming back in 2007 and started a dialogue with the Navy back then. When the Navy took over control they said access to public areas would remain unchanged. Well, access to the beach near the lighthouses WAS a public access location....and people use this not just for fishing.

Most of the saltwater fishing locations formerly allowed by the Army are outside the training corridor as posted on the Fort Story website. No reason to all of a sudden stop the former practice when there was never an incident or altercation. They allow 80,000 to 100,000 people each year to visit the lighthouses, but they can't let a few dozen avid fisherman fish the beach.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I'm thinking that the _average visitor_ to the C H lighthouse is probably a _tourist_. 
The average fisherman entering F S just to fish is probably a _local_.

Va Beach being what it is..._a tourist town_...tends to cater to those who fit in that category. 

I'm thinking their reasoning is: Locals are expected to understand their logic without even questioning it.  Or vice versa. 

But definitely....fishing spots are becoming fewer and farther between.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Why not just say you're going to visit the light tower?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

REKER said:


> Why not just say you're going to visit the light tower?


Visitors will probably have to mention their _intended_ destination at the entry point. After being given the go-ahead to proceed to that particular destination only...... if one is caught in an area that they didn't get permission to visit....they will probably be sited as being trespassers...in an unauthorized area....restricted area, etc. Probably would get hauled off by their security in quick time.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

I was being facetious.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

I think its stupid to ban the public. Why is it unsafe for the people on the base? hahahahaha, are we talking about terrorism here? 

Dont know if you still can, but you could bring a gun on base and deer hunt at Quantico.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I cant understand why access to Ft Story would be denied if the navy specifically said public access to this spot would still be allowed when they took over. The public can visit the light house but not the beach to fish.  bull**** IMO. 

Dont give up, help http://www.vcanaccess.com/


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have worked on every base in the area as a private contractor and I can tell you there are civilians running running all over them. You would think that you could bring the info on your vehicle, a drivers licence and the base could issue you a pass to drive straight from the gate to the beach. We are only talking about a few dozen fishermen at the most. Like Newsjeff said if you feel strongly enough about it join Virginia Coastal Access Now and do something about it.


----------



## Riverine (Jul 22, 2010)

Gents relax, if you can visit the light house as a civilian who is going to check up on you while fishing.
I have spent a MAJORITY of my summers fishing there and I have never been bothered by MP's, DOD cops, or MA's. There's a retired MA Chief (DOD cop) that might start some small talk with you and he's cool.
As for the rocks, yes they are dangerous and I have risked life and limbs for many big drums. Just make sure you have some good soles on your shoes.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

My thing is either all or none... Either do or don't.. Smiple


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ALL. Now its real simple.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

DS422 said:


> Virginia Coastal Access Now is working on this and has sent a letter to the Navy over two months ago asking them to reconsider their decision. Actually, we saw this coming back in 2007 and started a dialogue with the Navy back then. When the Navy took over control they said access to public areas would remain unchanged. Well, access to the beach near the lighthouses WAS a public access location....and people use this not just for fishing.
> 
> Most of the saltwater fishing locations formerly allowed by the Army are outside the training corridor as posted on the Fort Story website. No reason to all of a sudden stop the former practice when there was never an incident or altercation. They allow 80,000 to 100,000 people each year to visit the lighthouses, but they can't let a few dozen avid fisherman fish the beach.


Can you as for a "special civilian fisherman" pass. Backround check,etc. There are alot of places that are off limits now that were wide open 20-30yrs ago.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Background checks would be out of the question since they cost money (lots of it).... and the Military wouldnt do that for some measly fishermen.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

REKER said:


> Background checks would be out of the question since they cost money (lots of it).... and the Military wouldnt do that for some measly fishermen.


Agreed.
However, it could be proposed that a lifetime/yearly permit could be available for a fee. that fee would pay for the backround check, pay for the admin fees for said check and even possibly put a few dollars in the Rec. Dept coffers. Everyone would win.
I'd pay it, and I've never even fished there. I really have wanted to and still do though. 
Hint-hint cough-cough Mr Reker:fishing:


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

A NAC background check ( which is the lowest i think) is like 10 K. And Secret and top secret even more.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Agreed.
> However, it could be proposed that a lifetime/yearly permit could be available for a fee. that fee would pay for the backround check, pay for the admin fees for said check and even possibly put a few dollars in the Rec. Dept coffers. Everyone would win.
> I'd pay it, and I've never even fished there. I really have wanted to and still do though.
> Hint-hint cough-cough Mr Reker:fishing:


The offer still stands! :fishing:


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

'Preciate it. 
Are dogs allowed? What about small babies?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

What bothers me the most about the light house only is that the NCO club there had the best Go-Go dancers in Va. Beach! They didn't have to abide by all the garbage the City of Va. Beach imposed on them. They could .....lets just say...put on a better show!


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Joint Base Update*

http://www.eustis.army.mil/Fort_story/Generic JB Brief.ppt

FYI - VCAN mentioned the possibility of there being a fee paid by those wishing to fish on base in the past.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> 'Preciate it.
> Are dogs allowed? What about small babies?


Not unless they're bait!





lil red jeep said:


> What bothers me the most about the light house only is that the NCO club there had the best Go-Go dancers in Va. Beach! They didn't have to abide by all the garbage the City of Va. Beach imposed on them. They could .....lets just say...put on a better show!


hahaha, nothing starts a fishing day better than some "legs & eggs" in the morning.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I just got off the phone with the Public Affairs Officer for JEB Little Creek-Fort Story. Originally, only a couple of months ago, he told me active duty military personnel and those with proper security clearance were allowed to fish on Fort Story and bring 2 guests with them. This was to occur while the NAVY is deciding how to proceed with the public access recreational fishing pass issue. Now, guests are not allowed either. The Navy is hoping to have this entire issue cleared up by the end of the summer. We still have a shot at keeping this fishing spot, albeit a slim one, IMHO. Once we get the Navy's answer in writing, VCAN will go from there. Below is VCAN's most recent letter to the Navy:


May 24, 2010 

Captain Charles Stuppard
Joint Expeditionary Base Little Creek - Fort Story Commander
2600 Tarawa Ct.
Norfolk, VA 23521
RE:	Fort Story Public Access

Dear Captain Stuppard,

Virginia Coastal Access Now (VCAN) is a non-profit organization that represents recreational anglers and environmental advocates working to maintain and enhance the public’s access to Virginia’s beaches and waterways within the Commonwealth of Virginia’s coastal zone. We formed our non-profit as a result of concerns over and the real loss of public access to Virginia’s coast.

VCAN started a dialogue with the US Army and US Navy back in 2007, when BRAC announced the realignment of Fort Story with Naval Amphibious Base Little Creek. As part of the realignment, Fort Story would transition from US Army operational control to US Navy control in October 2009. Base operations were to remain the same, the only difference would be a change in operational control. In 2007, and still today, VCAN is concerned public access may be eliminated or restricted beyond former practices implemented by the US Army. 

Under the US Army, Fort Story had a policy for recreational fishing and is provided as an attachment. The policy referenced the Sikes Act, as amended through 2003. The Sikes Act provides for “the sustainable multipurpose use of the natural resources, which shall include hunting, fishing, trapping, and nonconsumptive uses; and subject to safety requirements and military security, public access to military installations to facilitate the use. 

Fort Story’s recreational fishing policy stated saltwater fishing was permitted in all areas not designated for swimming. There are also two (2) freshwater lakes available for catch and release only. These areas are the East Gate Lake and Hospital Lake. In order to fish on Fort Story, a person would have to go to the Operations Dept. at Headquarters to obtain a base-fishing pass. 

After speaking with Mr. Scott Mohr, Public Affairs Officer, Naval Amphibious Base, Little Creek, VCAN understands public access has been eliminated for civilians with exception to Cape Henry Lighthouses and Monument Park. Access to the beach and freshwater lakes are only authorized to US Navy personnel and civilian employees of the US Navy.

While researching this public access issue, VCAN has learned there has not been any security problems at Fort Story associated with the former US Army public access policy. VCAN members, Virginia residents, and tourists have utilized the former public access to enjoy and appreciate the unique environmental and historical resources of Fort Story. Approximately 80,000 to 100,000 people visit the Cape Henry Lighthouses and Monument Park each year. Each visitor must go through the security checkpoint at the east gate in order to gain entry to the base.

As part of the Joint Basing Update posted on the Fort Story website, access to the public sites is to remain unchanged. This should also include the recreational fishing policy. The only fishable areas on Fort Story within the training corridor are Hospital Lake and a section of beach east of the recreation area.

VCAN would like to work with the US Navy to help maintain real public access to the beaches at Fort Story and the freshwater lakes. VCAN asks the former US Army public access policy, be continued by the US Navy.

Please feel free to contact me regarding any questions/comments, or if you require additional information.

Thank you,



Darryl Schmitt, Project Lead
Virginia Coastal Access Now
1356 Pamlico Blvd
Chesapeake, VA 23322 
(757) 410-3180
[email protected] & www.vcanaccess.org



cc:	Mr. Scott Mohr, Public Affairs Officer Naval Amphibious Base Little Creek
Lieutenant Colonel Jayne Jansen, Fort Story Commander
Master Sergeant Carlos Matamoros, Jr., Fort Story Garrison Sergeant Major


Attachment


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

You are the man D!

I knew you had that stuff laying around somewhere in the files!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent letter.


----------



## nnkfisherman89 (Jul 9, 2010)

Question: I have a military dependent i.d. Does this mean I would be able to get on there and fish?


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

My advise is if you are not active duty or a civilian employee, call the base before you go.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Im pretty certain that military dependents are allowed to fish.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice work, D-Man!


----------

